# Why do people actually pay for porn



## Battou (Jan 6, 2009)

Srsly, why. It seems everytime I feel the need to go looking around to some good perverted imagery I am constantly running into "Join Now" or "Must be a registered user, Sign in or register for 19.95 a year and get unlimmited access". It don't matter what it is I am looking for be it Hentai drawings or plane old fasioned pornography, it's rediculous.

Don't get me wrong, I'll admit I have my fair share of Playboys stashed in my filing cabint, but a twenty-seven yearold man with a four foot tall stack of Playboy magizenes from the fifties, sixties and seventies is a far cry from paying twenty bucks for some online photos and/or drawings that are more than likely being used with out proper autherization that don't even fit onto a standard moniter. More often than not the free samples are more than enough to satisfy my needs (before anyone gets any ideas into their heads, I am constantly looking for reference material and yes I do draw more "adult" work that anything seen there as well, but anywho). This pay per view crap is rediculous, I understand that some sites have photographhers and artists to pay but there is no way they all do, especially when it is supposed to be an amature site. I also understand they all have to pay for their server space too but still.

But anyways, seriously. Why pay so much money just for some imagery that is not worth the serverspace it's on? Are there really people that pathetic that they need a 1:1 reproduction a nakid woman/guy or sexual activity?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 6, 2009)

if you want to see something really hard and dont want to pay try here Hardpoint Photography putting the hardpoint in photography since 2005 ;-)


----------



## pez (Jan 6, 2009)

"Reference material". That's a good one!   I'd imagine that "folks" might choose to pay because the risk of infection for their computers is far less on a pay-for-play site (so to speak), not to mention the reduced risk of one's personal information being used to harm them- if you know what I mean- because it's a business, and they want to keep yours. Also, the quality of everything from "directing" to production to "actor/models" is ostensibly markedly superior (to some lame free site), and in HD. Surf for free porn on the net and you'll probably get trouble in some form, eventually. I only heard this on a bus, but it sounded plausible... :lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess some wish to belong to a community.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 6, 2009)

*coughtorrentscough*


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2009)

Bottom line...sex sells.  Always has, always will.


----------



## Yemme (Jan 6, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> *coughtorrentreactorcough*




:mrgreen:


----------

